# Creative cloud with AVG on Windows10 issue.



## gordolake (Dec 11, 2016)

problem: multiple processes for console based script host

I have found a fix for a frustrating problem when running Creative Cloud and AVG on Win10. 
The issues is found in taskmanager where multiple processes for console based script host are evident. see attachment.

Option 1
Download AVGWorkaround.reg file to your desktop – Adobe Creative Cloud fix
Double click the reg script (might need renaming to AVGWorkaround.reg after downloading attachment) to run
Click “Yes” in the popped up dialog if any, and click “OK”
Restart machine to make sure it takes effect
Check CCX Process in process explorer

Option 2 (This is essentially the same solution for advanced users that are comfortable modifying the registry on their own)
Run ‘regedit’
Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Adobe, and create key “CCXWelcome”
Under “CCXWelcome”, create a value entry named “Disabled” with type being DWORD(32-bit), and value being zero.

Restart machine to make sure it takes effect
Check CCX Process in process explorer



Steve


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for sharing that Steve. I'm sure it'll help someone, even if they never say so.


----------

